# LOWRIDER MAGAZINE



## vintage_lomags

LOWRDIER MAGAZINES 

I HAVE ISSUES FROM 1978-1985

$20 SHIPPED 1980-1981

$15 SHIPPED 1982-1985 T

THEY ARE ALL IN PERFECT CONDITION, NOT REMAKES, ALL ORIGINAL.


----------



## Mr007

those magazines are cool.


----------



## SUPREME69

do you have november of 1984? i need that one to complete the year.


----------



## SAUL

this guy has alot of old issues. i bought alot of them in mint condition great guy to buy from :thumbsup: good luck on the sales chris


----------



## vintage_lomags

gracias, will have more pics up today


----------



## LVdroe

:cheesy:


----------



## vintage_lomags




----------



## vintage_lomags

ttt


----------



## DOPEY

pm sent


----------



## stilldownivlife

is it $20 per mag or for the year ? 80-81


----------



## BigPoppa

:dunno: 

I sent a PM, what do you got pre79?


----------



## vintage_lomags

ttt


----------



## H8R PROOF

I NEED MARCH & JUNE OF 1980 PM ME IF U GOT THESE :biggrin:


----------



## vintage_lomags

i have 1980-1985 issues pm for a list


----------



## vintage_lomags




----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 10 2007, 04:05 PM~7660793
> *is it $20 per mag or for the year ? 80-81
> *


I think it's per mag.. :dunno:


----------



## vintage_lomags

$20 an issue 1980-1981
$15 an issue 1982-1985
these are in mint condition


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by vintage_lomags_@May 30 2007, 09:30 PM~8012249
> *$20 an issue 1980-1981
> $15 an issue 1982-1985
> these are in mint condition*



yes they are ive bought a few mags from him before. working on buying alot more in the near future


----------



## rudy aguirre

vintage_lomags said:


> 1985


Do you have any with model Mona De Los Reyes


----------

